# I guess this is vintage..



## WEAKFISH (Nov 8, 2011)

Trash picked it and used some steel wool to clean up the chrome. Man this thing is shiny. Not sure what to do with it yet... It's a Sears Free Spirit Brittany...my guess is late 70s early 80s..


----------



## Iverider (Nov 8, 2011)

WEAKFISH said:


> Trash picked it and used some steel wool to clean up the chrome. Man this thing is shiny. Not sure what to do with it yet... It's a Sears Free Spirit Brittany...my guess is late 70s early 80s..




RIDE IT! Looks like it cleaned up nicely.


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 11, 2011)

*nice bike*

that is an austrian made bike. not the dime store free spirits from thailand.


----------



## OBcollector (Jan 4, 2012)

*Free Spirit Brittany*

I know these are not collectible, and are considered low end bikes, but I like the looks of them. I have not ridden mine, and for sure didn't pull it out of the trash for free!  


OBcollector


----------



## MrPolarZero (Jan 6, 2012)

Good job. I'm also doing a restoration with my Dad's bike. Have no idea what year it is. I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## harpon (Jan 24, 2012)

If I had to guess, I'd say that those are DEFINATELY Asian bikes though-
They are a step above what I recall the Free Spirits were back in the '70's, but you have to realize that the japanese and asian quality really went up through the '80s as far as cycling equipment, so that when Campy got too expensive and exotic, they were ready to offer a great lower cost item on even the top end-

but at the consumer level, they just out-produced everybody else. All kinds of makers started incorporating more equipment and bikes into their lines.  I was working at a shop in summers of '73 and '74.  We had one line called "Italvega" which were almost exclusively italian manufactured- although I  don't know if the name was worldwide or some kind of American distributor.  But by the second  year, the line had changed the name to "Univega", and began to sport more japanese equipment until I think it became pretty much all Asian.

Nice bikes.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jan 25, 2012)

I've got most of a lady's bike to match that if someone were gung ho about Free Spirits.  Mine's the lugged Austrian frame.


----------



## silvercreek (Jan 29, 2012)

There ain't no way you got that out of the trash. LOL! Why can't I ever find a bike like that?


----------

